# Really old school ROADSTAR industrial strength component system...?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Guy came in to recycle this at our shop. Said he just pulled it out of his conversion van due to it rusting out but it all worked great. Who knows.

All the components are built like tanks... feels like pro audio stuff; not car audio! haha

Only issue with the system is that the installer cut the proprietery connection on the amp to splice in the Clarion 400A-II amp (putting that one on ebay haha) and it needs to be resoldered on. They left nubs on the connectors so you can see what colors went where.

Was this stuff any good? I can't find anything about it online. Nothing about the brand either which makes me think JC Whitney :laugh:

I'll probably throw this up on the 'bay too just so I don't have to trash it. Be a shame. Not sure what you'd really do with it though


----------

